# finally building a new computer



## DR.Death (Jul 11, 2009)

yes its true i have 2000$cdn at my disposal and i am looking to build a nice gaming rig to replace the aging one i have now . here is what i am thinking on so far 





it is  $1649.40 + 13% tax
o and anny thing that u price me must be in Canadian dollars


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice upgrade Just curious why not go RAID0 with 2 500 Gb hdds?


----------



## human_error (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not gonna say an i7 is overkill like a lot of people will, as it's always good to have something that will last a good few years. What i will suggest is:

The i7 920 you get - try to get the D0 stepping as it runs cooler and clocks higher for less voltage than the release C0/C1 revision chips.

If you want to overclock, get a GOOD aftermarket cooler, if you plan to run stock the stock fan will do ok, but won't give much OC headroom.

Hard drives wise i'd dump those 2 drives and go for a samsung spinpoint f1 1tb, seagate 7200.11 1.5tb or WD 1tb black edition drive (they all run fine - yes even the seagates and so choose one based on price/brand loyalty etc). These will give you plenty of space and will be faster than the drives you have listed there.

The monitor is ok, personally i'd try and stretch for a 1680x1050 screen as they're quite cheap these days, will give a nice resolution boost which your graphics card should be able to handle fine. Maybe even go for a HDMI full hd resolution monitor to take advantage of the blu rays you can play - would be a shame to rescale them to a lower resolution...

One final point is you don't have an OS listed there - i assume you're going to use the os on your current rig? (make sure it's 64 bit though)

All the stuff you've listed seems fine, only other thing i'd comment on is a lot of people say the gigabyte UD5 motherboard is the best of the x58s at the moment, though the asus would do fine too (i have a p6t and love it, but i've never tried a UD5).


----------



## LittleLizard (Jul 11, 2009)

with that mobo get a 4870 as cant do sli but can do crossfire


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 11, 2009)

Probly never use 6GB of ram either could maybe go for 3GB of Low latency.
 22" lcd's are pretty cheap nowdays


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 11, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Nice upgrade Just curious why not go RAID0 with 2 500 Gb hdds?



i am using the 320 as my main drive and the 500 as storage
@human 
i am going to buy an after market cooler down the road ATM i don't have the money 
as for the western digitals i like the drives and i am not a big speed freak as long as they do what i want i am fine 
as for the screen i will see what is available do to i need it all form one place as i am getting this on a quote 
yes i have vista ultimate 32 but i will be putting 7 on it when it comes out
here is an updated list




that comes to 1665.28 +13%tax


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 11, 2009)

DR.Death said:


> i am using the 320 as my main drive and the 500 as storage
> @human
> i am going to buy an after market cooler down the road ATM i don't have the money
> as for the western digitals i like the drives and i am not a big speed freak as long as they do what i want i am fine
> ...



AHHH! $190 for a regular old 512 4870? Get something like this! 
Really good clocks and 1GB...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161265&Tpk=his iceq 4+
If not that one I'm sure you could get a 1GB for equal to or less than that. 


Also, you could get a 750W PSU for a good deal cheaper, like the Corsair TX750 is around $120 here. But I do know that  PCP&C is a good brand and is probably worth paying more for.


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 11, 2009)

the 4870 1GB is $209 here
and the pcp&c i have herd alot of good things on it


----------



## human_error (Jul 11, 2009)

New monitor looks good, as for vista 32 - do not install the 32 bit. Your vista liscence allows you to install 32 or 64 bit versions of the OS - microsoft don't care which. Get yourself a 64bit disk from someone - you can get one from MS for a few $ to pay for shipping, else you'll be limited to 3.25gb of ram minus whatever size card you get - a 1gb card will leave you with 2.25gb of system ram out of the 6gb installed.

As for the hard drives i'd still suggest getting one larger, faster drive - if you want partition it to a system files vs apps partitions, but it will be the slowest thing in your system by far, so the faster the hard drive the faster the system will be overall (and bigger capacity = faster in all modern drives).

And if you can get a 1gb graphics card, i'd definately jump for one, although a 512 will keep you going in all but the most demanding games for a while (and by then dx11 cards will be out  )


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 11, 2009)

that's y i am going cheaper because soon dx 11 and 7 will be out and i want to wait for that 
as for the os i will probably put 7 on it in October so it is no loss really just have to wait


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 12, 2009)

@DR.Death I have a Benq 21.5" LCD with a native res of 1920x1080 on my second pc. That res looks really good on the smaller screens.


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 12, 2009)

ya the screens now a days look great i cant wait tell i buy it and get to modding my case to hide it and keep it cool


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2009)

core i7 920 $309.99

foxconn bloodrage GTI $259.99

Crucial value ram (D9KPT) $92.49

2x seagate 7200.12 500GB $54.99ea

Asus DK 4870 1GB $182.49 (has a $20 MIR as well)

OCZ modxteme PRO 700w $105.99 (has a $30 MIR as well)

Asus VH222H $189.99 (also has $10 MIR)

lite-on blu ray $79.99

ENCORE ENLWI-N PCI 2.3 $14.99

$1345.90 before rebates, shipping taxes etc.


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 12, 2009)

that would be a little cheaper but here i have better ram now and some other adons 




that comes to 1676.28 + tax
@cdwall
that one comes to$1563.18 but the rebates would be useless becasue i am buying this in September1676.28 + tax


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 12, 2009)

The RAM that CDA listed is THE BEST sub $200 ram. They use the same chips as the higher end (1800MHz+) RAM. I have mine at 1600 CL6. I second CDA's build.


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 12, 2009)

i will quote it when the time comes


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you got the stuff yet? Wanna see pics


----------



## denice25 (Jul 13, 2009)

very nice upgrade.... good luck...


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 13, 2009)

nope i am not getting any thing tell probably the middle of September do to this being a government grant and that i need ti quote it and then i have to wait and see if i am approved  oh the fun of wattling o and trust me i will have lots of pics from the box it comes in to the final built system


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you allowed to let someone get it for you from the US and then send it to you? Way cheaper... you live in Montreal by any chance? It would be real easy for me to do this for you if you do


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 14, 2009)

nope 2 day drive from there 
well day and a haf


----------



## a_ump (Jul 14, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> with that mobo get a 4870 as cant do sli but can do crossfire



not true, all x58 chipsets are Crossfire AND SLI compatible. Just because it only says crossfire doesn't mean it's just xfire. That is one of the perks of getting an i7 build over AMD(though i recommend AMD PhII for gamers) because no matter which camp you choose, you can do sli or xfire. 

@OP
If you haven't already gotten your parts, i insist you up your resolution as 1440x900 is a lesser res than 1280x1024 and it'll be the bottleneck of your pc so to speak which the monitor should never be. a 1680x1050 monitor would compliment that build much better.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

If your interested, I can buy the parts from US and I either ship to you or you come pick them up at my house... Either way, it'll still be cheaper for you  And I can tell you I'm not half bad at making i7 builds! I could get you a D0 from NJ and get it to you for 300$ CAD shipped... Saves you 45$, makes me a bit too


----------



## a_ump (Jul 14, 2009)

n-ster said:


> If your interested, I can buy the parts from US and I either ship to you or you come pick them up at my house... Either way, it'll still be cheaper for you  And I can tell you I'm not half bad at making i7 builds! I could get you a D0 from NJ and get it to you for 300$ CAD shipped... Saves you 45$, makes me a bit too



there's a business man . i'd take up the offer, $45 bucks is a small savings, a good aftermarket cooler


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

That's how I make my money  btw I don't like the x58 ASUS boards... I recommend the UD3... We can talk about business through PMs if you'd like


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 14, 2009)

all i want is a board that it stable and ahase some overclock ability just to play around i normaly leave it at stock


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes but the Gigabyte UD3 is a much better board and has a great BIOS, making your OCing experience much better... Now tell me, what good is it to go i7 and then leave it at stock? Why not just go PII in that case?

Are you interested for the i7 for 300$ then? I could get you many other things but I don't really want to go through the trouble...


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 14, 2009)

it would cost me abut the same after shipping and such i dont have to pay anny shipping were i am getting it


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

300$ CAD Shipped lol....


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 14, 2009)

well actually atm i don't know if this will happen i just found out that my rent is going up


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 18, 2009)

That sucks man I hate it when you go to do something that you have been itching to do and then an unexpected bill comes in . I have been putting off i7 since it came out but I am finally going to do it next week yay.


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 18, 2009)

i am thinking that this will be done just cut back some to save some money


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm leaving for NJ in 3 hours... coming back on wednesday, so you want it for 300$ CAD shipped?


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 18, 2009)

i dont have anny money yet not for a wile


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2009)

Too bad  would have saved you 50$


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 19, 2009)

it might end up just going quad core instead it all depends on what i can afford atm


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 16, 2009)

ok i have figured out what i am buying still open to suggestions probably buying it in October 





at a total of 1270.63


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 7, 2010)

humm it looks like yet again my comp is on hols my girlfrend just lost here job and has to find a new place to live o joy i think something trying to stop me from building a i7 rig because every time i turn around something comes up o well some day it will happen


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 7, 2010)

it sure will happen ,, 
there is a bright side to this, new geforce is coming out soon


----------



## n-ster (Feb 8, 2010)

well, i can save you $$ when you will!! I could maybe even get it to you for 250$ shipped  too badyou're having bad luck


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 8, 2010)

ya well i am do to some good luck soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

you could have had a guy in the US next to microcenter build this PC for alot less and just spend 50-60$ to ship it to u


----------



## GLD (Feb 8, 2010)

DR.Death said:


> humm it looks like yet again my comp is on hols my girlfrend just lost here job and has to find a new place to live o joy i think something trying to stop me from building a i7 rig because every time i turn around something comes up o well some day it will happen



A real big W T F , eyh? Your g/f loosing HER job should not have an affect on YOU building a gaming rig (in 6 months time), or am I missing something?


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 8, 2010)

well i am not going to let  her sit out in the cols i will help her so what i have for money ends up there other then what i need to live 
but tax time is soon and i am hoping to have some money then also its really serous between us so thats another reason so all will be good


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 8, 2010)

GLD said:


> A real big W T F , eyh? Your g/f loosing HER job should not have an affect on YOU building a gaming rig (in 6 months time), or am I missing something?



Damn... if my _friend_ lost his/her job I'd scrap a build to help... so yeah I would say you're missing something.


----------

